# 1980's kitchen has to go!



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

*Welcome!*

I could not get your picture to post,please try again.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Same here, it says, "This content is currently unavailable."


----------



## loveme4keeps (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok.. i've tried attatching the picture instead of inserting it (it wouldn't let me). Hopefully this time you can see the pumpkin kitchen now. Beyond the left side of the picture there is also a large floor to ceiling pantry with an appliance garage that is quite sizable looking as the ceilings are 10ft. Any colours i choose need to be not to bold ... but still.. i'm clueless when it comes to this stuff so please make suggestions!

Thnx


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Will you be keeping the cabinets and just painting them? 
If you will be changing the cabinets the tile back splash will likely need to be replaced also.

Nice photo-I under stand the pumpkin thing now---HaHa.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I can see the picture now. 

The cabinets would look good painted white, but I'm not sure how the white would look with the white tile. It might look great, I'm really not a good judge of that.

If I had that much counter top space and that many cupboards, I'd be in my glory! Your kitchen is a nice size.

One nice thing too is that the doors don't have a lot of detail on them which makes it easier to keep them looking nice when they're painted white. I painted my cabinets white in '99 and I love how they brighten up the space. But the trim around the panels makes it very difficult to keep clean. I have to use a toothbrush to clean the parts a washcloth won't reach.

If you want to make things really easy on yourself, you could paint the walls red/pink and change the look from 'pumpkin' to 'watermelon'. lol, J/K.


----------



## llckll (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the layout of your kitchen.

The cabinets will look nice painted white with some new handles.
Granite countertops would be awesome.
Paint the wall a neutral color.
New backsplash.

Do you have stainless steel appliances? A center island would be nice with the sink in it.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

The white tile has got to go. Luckily that's a pretty-easy job to remove and replace with new tile. Painting the cabinets would be the easy way out, but I'm not sure how easy/successful that will be, depending on the finish. What is the cabinets' outer material: wood, laminate, metal? If you're looking for cheap, you can look into the cabinet companies that just refinish the visible parts of the cabinet - not sure how much that costs, but it has to be cheaper than all new cabinets, especially if it's just a laminate finish.

I wouldn't worry about paint or floor color until after you get the cabinets picked out. Will you be doing new counter-top too?


EDIT: Jeez, just realized this thread was from the beginning of November, with no updates since then - I wonder if there was any progress?


----------

